# Pet Forums Newbie



## fenzhi (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm also setting up, but in Nottingham, and I'm doing daycare as opposed to walking, but I got all my bits from vistaprint.

What marketing methods are you finding effective? The only one which has worked for me so far is a postcard in the post office window but I do take my business cards out with me on walks in the hope that I will bump into someone interested! I also began leafletting local houses last week but have done very little so far really. Need to get going with it this week big time as I need some dogs on my books for regular work Replica True Religion Jeans wholesale gucci clothing cheap gucci belts cheap louis vuitton shoes


----------

